
Ask HN: Low-cost office options for independent contractors in New York City? - mancerayder
Someone asked a very similar question as this one, but it was years ago and the answers were mostly around coffee shops and libraries where you can concentrate.<p>I was wondering if anyone has any ideas or recommendations for WeWork-like desk space that doesn&#x27;t have as high a monthly cost (we work is about $600 for just a desk).  Or is that just the going price?<p>It&#x27;d be great to have a place to work outside of the house during the week, and even the weekend, where I&#x27;d go to study since home isn&#x27;t all that comfortable or quiet.  A buddy recommended some university libraries, which are an option.  But  a library is not a place I&#x27;d be able to work from very easily, just study.
======
loumf
Why can't you work in a library? I've been looking for a place to go outside
of my home office, and I was going to check out the library next week. They
have wifi, it's quiet -- not sure what else I need that I could get outside of
my house.

~~~
mancerayder
The public library?

Someone sent me a sign-up for a 'Friends Of ..' University library here in the
city, where you can pay a yearly subscription for access, even if you're not
an alumni or student. It's an option, I guess! I will check it out.

------
bdr
Orbital is $400 without a dedicated desk. It's not possible to run a
sustainable business in NYC below that price.

~~~
mancerayder
They look very interesting. Like a more intimate, lower-cost WeWork. Wooden
chairs and conference tables don't look like the most comfortable IT
workspaces in the world, but I may check this out. Thanks!

